# Progress!!!



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

BEST OF LUCK in the January Show, FlyingDuster and Paris.

Sounds like your perseverance with her is really paying off.

Patience has such sweet rewards at times. Thanks for the informative
training explanations and sharing your experiences in the ring :smile:.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Go Paris Go!

Isn't it nice when you find a method that just clicks?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*FD:* Way to go Paris!! Such a clever girl!! I swear I think that dog would go to the moon and back for you, glad you found the way to "convince" her that she can only "socialize" on her own time, not yours. (But how very dear that she's so darn friendly!) Congratulations! Seriously, I think you could teach that poodle fly. If you do, please have her fly to New Jersey, I'd love to meet her in person.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad that you found the problem and the solution..I've tried that with Robbie (cavalier) who doesn't go visiting..just running around the ring..unfortunately it didn't work with him..LOL


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hahaha! yeah it depends on the dog, and for such a social butterfly, time out is a big thing, and something she wants to avoid at all costs!!! It's not about the running around, it's about the laughing from spectators, and the performance that she can do with it that she loves. If she's ignored she doesn't do it, but I can't ignore her when she's causing disruption for others so it was a vicious cycle! For others it'd take a different method as they have different reasons for being idiots, but for Paris, this seems to have hit the nail on the head. wooop!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Good job!! Im glad you found something that works for her, and a place to help you too!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

It sounds like you have made good progress! Congrats. I don't suppose that you would consider using an E-collar? It could fix your problem really quickly. No..... I didn't think so. :angel:

Anyway, was this a real show vs a training match? In the US, at an official obedience show, you absolutely can NOT do any training in the ring. The judge will crucify you if she thinks you are. You would not be allowed to bring in toys or excuse yourself. This is one of the biggest problems that people have. Their get what we call "Ring wise". They are good at home, but they know that at a show they will not be either rewarded or corrected. It can be very hard to break.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

FD, I am also interested in Cbrand's question--was this a real trial, or a match? Some judges let you get away with a tiny bit of training in the ring, but nothing like that.

We had a match at our training club this morning. The run-thrus are as official as the handler wants it to be. We let people do pretty much whatever they want to do, e.g., take food in, correct, break off exercises early. I got roped into "judging" Novice this time...ugh. But it is interesting to see how other people use a match. There is one absolutely fabulous trainer with a Golden who was doing Open today. I tried to sneak a peak at what she was doing in between judging, because she gets such good results. As with Novice run-thrus last year, I saw that she would sometimes suddenly end an exercise early with a thrown toy and a party. She gets amazing attention from her dog.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha Cbrand, an electric collar?! LOL!

And that's what I love about NZ; it was a proper full-blown championship show! We had a match show 2 weeks earlier where most people trained in the ring, and that's sorta expected that that'll happen at those, but it's not frowned upon to do it in a full official champ show here either. 

I watch plenty of top level trainers (I mean, trainers with OBCH & OBGRCH dogs, and are competing in the ring at the highest level available in NZ) break off (IN these top level classes!) and train in the ring when it's not working. If they can do it, heck of course I'm gonna train too! lol. Those good trainers will blow off a heap of rounds to train something that needs a bit of work, and while they're out of the running for that class, they are doing a service for their dogs for the future, preventing the ring savvy that occurs like you said Cbrand! And when those trainers _don't_ blow a round for training, they invariably win it cos of all the work they've put into training so many shows previously their dogs are bloody awesome! lol.

The judges are awesome, I've never had a judge have a problem with it, nor any competitors; I've paid my full entry fee so I get my time in the ring, as long as I don't jeopardize anyone elses round (ie, NO FOOD! If I took food into the ring and dropped some then there'd be hell to pay! Hence only using a toy...) so it doesn't really matter if I choose throw my own round.


In the end, if I bring a toy in and/or excuse myself from the ring early, what can they do? Not let me be in the running for a prize? Well I already expect that and wouldn't throw my round if I wanted a ribbon right then and there! lol. The competitor after me can be miffed that I've left early and so s/he hasn't warmed up enough yet, but the judge is always happy to wait for a few mins while they warm up, as they'd have to wait if I was in the ring anyway! I haven't disrupted the show, the ring, the judge, the competitors, or anything. My dog is figuring out very quickly that even in the ring there is a consequence and reward, and when I go into the ring each time I'll have a better chance of success. 

The obedience regulations DO say "A judge may ask a competitor to leave the ring or tell the steward to stop stewarding if in the opinion of the judge the competitor is not competing seriously and/or not following the steward's commands. The competitor must follow the steward's commands" but it says "may", and I've never seen or heard of that happen here in NZ. Judges seem to all agree that training in the ring doesn't hurt anyone, and only helps those who are 'brave' enough to do it! Which is fine by me!!! lol


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

It is astounding how creative you have to be in training a poodle! I love all the vids of Paris; glad you found a way to make a concept clear to her.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

How about Rally? Do you have these trials and training where you are?
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/events/GOCET1.pdf


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, yes we do Rally here, but it is BRAND NEW in NZ. Me and Jak were one of the first ones in the country to get our novice title (jak WAS the first, I was the 4th I think), BUT the NZ kennel club hadn't officially recognised rally as an NZKC dog sport yet. But they literally are doing that right now (ok, last week, but it's not all out in formal writing yet either, that's coming in the new year) so we are starting all over again with doing titles from scratch, but at least this time they'll be NZKC recognised! lol. We have a trial at the end of Jan, obedience and rally (and Jak is doing agility there too) and there's a chance of getting our rally title on the one day, so we'll see how we go!


----------

